
Ask HN: Can You Ping Secure.2checkout.com? - starikovs
I&#x27;m implementing the integration with 2checkout (online payments) and found out that I cannot access its URL, which is used for the integration, from several locations in Kyiv, Ukraine.<p>Could you please try to ping this? I really need this stats.. Their support cannot solve this issue for a few weeks.<p>My ping results:<p>$ ping secure.2checkout.com<p>PING sab84n7.x.incapdns.net (45.60.20.94): 56 data bytes<p>Request timeout for icmp_seq 0<p>Request timeout for icmp_seq 1<p>Request timeout for icmp_seq 2<p>Request timeout for icmp_seq 3<p>Request timeout for icmp_seq 4<p>Request timeout for icmp_seq 5
======
sarcasmatwork
Just because you cant ping something does not mean its down. They could
disable ICMP replies, and you will get nothing.

[https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/secure.2checkout.com.html](https://www.isitdownrightnow.com/secure.2checkout.com.html)

~~~
starikovs
Thanks. Yep, it's not down. It's just weird that from some locations this
resource is not accessible..

